# [nxclient-3.4.0.7]ERROR  libcrypto.so.0.9.8 {solucionado}

## upszot

Hola gente ...(después de una actualización) Estoy teniendo un problema para conectarme a un servidor freenx con el cliente nxclient ...Me tira el siguiente mensaje de error...  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
/usr/NX/bin/nxssh: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

 Estuve googleando un poco y encontre esto...http://readlist.com/lists/linux-mandrake.com/expert/4/23243.html

por lo que entendi (en mi poco ingles) es q era un problema con la nueva version de openssl que no tiene dicha version de libreria... y mirando en portage... vi que habia una nueva version http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-misc/nxclient que arreglaba este bug...https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328355con lo cual lo emergi y volvi a probar...pero el resultado fue el mismo...  :Sad: 

y mirando los paquetes que tengo instalados (no deberia de haber problemas)   :Shocked: 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery depends dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8p |grep nx

net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.7

www-client/lynx-2.8.7_p1

upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery -i list |egrep 'nxclient|openssl'

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8p

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0b-r1

dev-python/pyopenssl-0.10-r1

net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.7

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /usr/NX/bin/nxssh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 319460 Dec  2 04:35 /usr/NX/bin/nxssh
```

 :Idea:  asique en mi afan por solucionarlo probe de hacer esto...

```
M1530 lib # ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

M1530 lib # ls -l /usr/lib/ |grep  libcrypto

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2674716 Nov 19 00:40 libcrypto.a

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       18 Nov 19 00:40 libcrypto.so -> libcrypto.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       27 Dec  2 04:58 libcrypto.so.0.9.8 -> /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root  1451520 Nov 19 00:40 libcrypto.so.1.0.0

M1530 lib # 
```

 y el resultado fue...

 *Quote:*   

> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 16047
> 
> OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 90805f, you have 1000002f

 

 :Sad:  ....no tuve suerte... alguien tiene alguna idea de como solucionarlo?

... y como segunda pregunta, segun entiendo el https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328355 esta solucionado y cerrado... si mi problema es (aparentemente el mismo) y el error persiste... hay que abrir un nuevo bug o simplemente escribo en el mismo???

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Prueba con revdep-rebuild, la mayoria de los problemas que se producen tras actualizaciones se solucionan con esto.

----------

## upszot

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Prueba con revdep-rebuild, la mayoria de los problemas que se producen tras actualizaciones se solucionan con esto.

 esta es la salida del revdep-rebuild.... se esta cortando la ejecucion por qt:3 ...

```
M1530 upszot # revdep-rebuild   

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   dev-libs/cyrus-sasl:2

dev-libs/openssl:0.9.8

dev-libs/redland:0

x11-libs/qt:3

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3".

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

M1530 upszot #
```

tengo instalado esto...

```
M1530 upszot # equery -i list |grep x11-libs/qt  

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2

x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1

```

y estas son mis USES del /etc/make.conf

```
USE="ssl perl latin1 mysql -ipv6 logrotate samba

X acpi ssh kde gnome alsa java opengl -debug pulseaudio 

accessibility glib  etc wifi qt3support

dvd jpeg jpeg2k tiff gif xvid png  mp3 mpeg win32codecs
```

me parece que para solucionar el problema y que revdep-rebuild siga con su curso normal de ejecucion tengo que quitar la use global "qt3support"

pero por favor confirmen me si es asi asi no rompo todo el sistema....

----------

## cameta

no toques las use,

haz un 

emerge qt

y si funciona prueba a continuación con el 

revdep-rebuild

----------

## upszot

 *cameta wrote:*   

> no toques las use,
> 
> haz un 
> 
> emerge qt
> ...

 hola... qt aparece en portage con un hardmask 

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -av qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "qt" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (25 Jun 2009)

# Mask the Qt4 meta ebuild, to prevent devs from being silly and depend on

# the meta ebuild instead of on the specific split Qt ebuilds needed. See

# bug 217161 comment 11. Users may unmask this if they want to pull in all

# Qt modules, but packages in portage (or overlays) will pull in the split

# modules they need as dependency. Unmasking this will most likely pull in

# more than you need. This meta ebuild will be removed when we can add sets

# to the portage tree.

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.6.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/qt-4.5.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook. 
```

 estuve leyendo los comentarios del bug que menciona para saber el motivo del maskeo pero no entendi muy bien https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217161me recomendas desmaskearlo e instalarlo?  (estoy viendo que todo qt4 esta hardmask)

saludos

----------

## cameta

Yo no lo haria.

Haz primero un emerge de los paquetes que te dice el revdep

yrus-sasl  openssl redland

al menos iremos arreglando cosas rotas.

----------

## papu

yo no sabría decirte, pero yo en la anterior instalacion de gentoo el openssl 1.0.0  me jodio bastante y hasta que consegui arreglarlo, mayormente bloqueando versiones openssl hasta encontrar uno que funcionara,  me pase mucho tiempo trasteando con el tema libcrypto.so y parecidos, hasta que conseguí arreglarlo para poder así emerger otra versión funcional, en mi caso quedaba afectado el wget y el sistema no podía emerger ningún paquete.

Ahora hace unos días reinstale el sistema( puse funtoo) y curiosamente el openssl no me da ningun problema incluso las versiones 1.x.x.x.  Yo no se ayudarte solo escribí esto como comentario ,  y para dar a entender los problemas que puede traer el openssl si crea conflictos o errores ya que según parece es una librería esencial para el sistema.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> (después de una actualización) Estoy teniendo un problema para conectarme a un servidor freenx con el cliente nxclient 

 

pues no actualices openssl, mételo en el package.mask hasta que se solucione el problema y arreando.

Si no lo que dicen en el bug es básicamente tener instalados dos versiones del openssl en SLOT, ni idea de si funciona o no.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

hola...

 justo hoy salio una nueva versión del openssl (1.0.0c).. asi que antes que nada la emergi y se soluciono el problema... 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery -i list |grep openssl

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8q

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0c
```

asi q también el titulo del post como {solucionado} y abro otro por el tema del "revdep-rebuild"

saludos

----------

## papu

 *upszot wrote:*   

> hola...
> 
>  justo hoy salio una nueva versión del openssl (1.0.0c).. asi que antes que nada la emergi y se soluciono el problema... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bien ese archivo da por saco si este te va bien , bloquea que no te actualize así te aseguras.

saludos, adéu.

----------

